# Ok trout, here I come!



## doublea j (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok, so these months off of fishing are slightly killing me, but I know that trout season is around the corner. I've NEVER frsh water fished, ever, but come March, I am going for it. So today I bought a 5'10 Ugly Stik, medium action, spooled with 8# test line, some number 2 and 4 eagle claw plain shanked hooks and some assorted split shot sinkers, (all from a workmate whose advice I trust). So I think I'm ready for March. Can any of the pros tell me if I'm missing anything? Any and all advice appreciated in advance,
thanks.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

far from a pro but ....
get yourself some smaller hooks -8's are good.
couple of jars of powerbait and you are set.
I seem to catch more on corn but I try to catch a few carp while trying for trout.

Good luck.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey Tommy - 

What water has both carp & trout together ?

For trout, my fishing has mainly been on the gunpowder but I might venture elsewhere if I had a chance for multi-species pullage

Mark


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Excalibur said:


> Hey Tommy -
> 
> What water has both carp & trout together ?
> 
> ...


Just about all of the places that are stocked believe it or not. I fish at Lake Waterford and do pretty good for both. Some days I get annoyed by the trout when I am trying to catch Carp but pullage is pullage .


----------



## LeakyWaders (Jan 28, 2010)

Leave that power bait at home! Get yourself some #0 or #1 Blue Fox 'bullet spinners" in both silver and gold. When they hit the water, let him fall for about two seconds, then reel them at medium speed low through the water. A white Mepps Rooster Tail also works, it's much more exciting than just watching your bait!

Rebel's Crickethopper is also a good bet, and might get you onto some other fish that might be hanging around. 

15 Mile Creek is my water of choice.


----------



## dedicated fisher (Aug 25, 2009)

There is places in odeton ft meade area and try some salmon eggs also i have had luck with them.just go on the dnr web site and they give a stocking schedule. it is already post? If you have any more questions just drop me a line.


----------



## doublea j (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey do you think that you can post a pic of those "bullets" and that MEPS for me Leaky? So I can know exactly what I have to get?


----------



## doublea j (Oct 9, 2009)

Will do, fisher, maybe I'll run into you out there...


----------



## LeakyWaders (Jan 28, 2010)

Here are the Blue Fox spinners I mentioned...the silver and the gold have always been my go-to lures for trout. You can pretty much find these guys anywhere, most tackle shops carry plenty of them.

http://www.bluefox.com/products/classic_vibrax.php

And here are the rooster tails, again you can pretty much find them anywhere.

http://www.cabelas.com/p-0000372110847a.shtml

Best of luck, and tight lines.

Steve


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Go to pet smart get a bin of superworms. There like meal worms just 3 times bigger! ANd the trout love em..


----------



## emal7717 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Creek trout*

Its fun sometimes to catch 8 to 12 inch bows, but if you want game....now through the end of april, go up to Elk Creek in Erie Co. PA for the Steel Head. Awsome.

Best bait for creek trout - small red worms like used for panfish


----------



## a-baum (Jan 13, 2010)

emal7717 said:


> Its fun sometimes to catch 8 to 12 inch bows, but if you want game....now through the end of april, go up to Elk Creek in Erie Co. PA for the Steel Head. Awsome.


You and 5,000 of your closest friends.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*I would also suggest...*

...downsizing your line. I NEVER go above 3lb test for trout, and sometimes as low as 1 lb when the water is low/clear and the trout are spooky like later in the season.


----------



## doublea j (Oct 9, 2009)

WOW! You guys are great! Thanks for all of the replies. I was a bit skeptical about fishing for trout, but after reading the responses, it sounds like a lot of fun! Thanks for the suggestions, and I will definitely get to getting my gear!

Tight lines!


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Don't overlook some of the smaller waters that get stocked as well. I caught my biggest Rainbow in a 1 acre pond.


----------



## emal7717 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Creek trout*

Try flourocarbon. 2.2Lb test from orvis. Ive done very well with a 8-1/2' ; 4/5wt with Shooting Taper (Made my own) Leader 7.5ft (Made my own).

My rod is an Eagle Claw Bamboo circa 1950 sold by Herters, totally rebuilt and epoxy impregnated. Medium to Medium fast action...Pfluger Single Action Reel. Looks and feels like a 2000 dollar custom rod.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

At ice melt we're ready for you at Lake Waterford in Anne Arundel County...nice bunch of pre season trout stocked to break cabin fever.

Another water I loved for trout AND carp is Stansbury Pond in Dundalk.

For flowing water Patapsco River Daniels and below for trout; carp all through this area for something different...know a few anglers that rave over the small-water carp fight in the area of the Rt 70 bridge. 

Attached is the 2010 stocking schedule...pick a water and have fun!

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/stocking/2010finalprintversion.pdf


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Lake Waterford*

How's the carp fishing in Lake Waterford --

Do you normally use boilies there, corn or what ?


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Canned corn for trout.
Doughballs, feed corn/chick peas or bread for carp. They don't grow real big, biggest in the mid teens poundwise. I seldom use boilies but try 'em if you got 'em. Lotta little sunnies in the lake that can also be a nuisance


----------



## emal7717 (Feb 1, 2010)

Best bait for trout (Live Bait) is small leaf worms (Red Worms)


----------



## sa1976 (Feb 22, 2010)

bread works best for me for carps under 20lbs...

anyone fished centennial lake for carps?


----------



## ZackUSAF82 (Jan 19, 2008)

Speaking of Centennial, anyone been up that way the last few days? I was wondering how much, if any, of the lake is thawed. I assume it must still be pretty bad since they still haven't done the preseason trout stocking but it's gotta have some open water by now with the warmer weather we've had recently.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

sa1976 said:


> bread works best for me for carps under 20lbs...
> 
> anyone fished centennial lake for carps?



Believe it or not, they aren't in there.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Its possible Centennial has thawed but the trout stocking does not occur until the between dates of March 7 and March 27th. they dont give you the exact day but its in between those dates.


----------



## sa1976 (Feb 22, 2010)

Tommy Robinson said:


> Believe it or not, they aren't in there.


that's surprising...
just moved to md from south, whats the best place to fish for carp?


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

in the recent edition of F&S there is an article about using live minnows to get the big trout. I dont think that the waters around here have any big ones. Although they do take a nice spinner so they might like a live minnow under a bobber. Who knows. Any thoughs on places, besides those mentioned, for bigger trout? and NOT on the fly?


----------

